# The Cooperative Baptist Fellowship



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2008)

Here is an article about the CBF (The Cooperative Baptist Fellowship), a group of former SBC churches that left the SBC over the Conservative Resurgence. This is what we would be dealing with in the SBC if the changes hadn't taken place. I am thankful for God's mercy.

Baptist Press - Is the CBF Baptist? Christian? - News with a Christian Perspective


----------



## Zenas (Jun 27, 2008)

"And if Christ has not been raised, your faith is futile and you are still in your sins. Then those also who have fallen asleep in Christ have perished. If in Christ we have hope in this life only, we are of all people most to be pitied."

1 Cor. 15:17-19


----------



## DMcFadden (Jun 27, 2008)

Yikes! Dr. John Killinger would make a _very_ popular American Baptist.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> Yikes! Dr. John Killinger would make a _very_ popular American Baptist.



As I recall he is a Presbyterian, who is now serving in a Methodist church, speaking at a gathering of liberal Baptists. 



How cozy is that?


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2008)

As I do a little research I find that my understanding is incorrect. Killinger is actual Congregational, graduated for Baylor University and pastored Baptist Churches.

Marble Collegiate Church is (or was?) a Dutch Reformed Church. 

Well, the CBF is still a bunch of liberal Baptists!


----------



## Pilgrim (Jun 27, 2008)

Ivan said:


> As I do a little research I find that my understanding is incorrect. Killinger is actual Congregational, graduated for Baylor University and pastored Baptist Churches.
> 
> Marble Collegiate Church is (or was?) a Dutch Reformed Church.
> 
> Well, the CBF is still a bunch of liberal Baptists!



That is the church where Norman Vincent Peale preached.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 27, 2008)

Pilgrim said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > As I do a little research I find that my understanding is incorrect. Killinger is actual Congregational, graduated for Baylor University and pastored Baptist Churches.
> ...



Yes, indeed. One of those positive thinkers.


----------

